

Ask HN: Review my weekend project (my first coffee-script project) - btw0

Basically it's a twitter for your belongings. It help people keep track of things they own and share the ownership online. Most importantly people can tweet, talk and have conversation with other people on things they own.<p>I built this on weekends during summer days last year. I haven't worked on this for quite a while, it's still unfinished, just a proof-of-concept prototype. Backend code is in Clojure, client-side code is in Coffee-script. Should I continue working on this?<p>URL: http://beta.holdership.com<p>Try it out freely! The site is in dev-mode, so it won't post anything to your Twitter.<p>UPDATE: I deleted the old post, because someone pointed out items he/she added didn't persist. I had a quick fix and posted again.
======
jnorthrop
I don't understand what the site does? And I don't intend of finding out when
you want these permissions to my Twitter account:

    
    
      This application will be able to:
      Read Tweets from your timeline.
      See who you follow, and follow new people.
      Update your profile.
      Post Tweets for you.

~~~
btw0
Thanks for pointing out the concern. Some permissions are not needed indeed,
I'll change the twitter oauth settings. But my web app really doesn't do
anything other than pulling in the basic user info though.

------
royalghost
Well the site looks good but its hard to sell the idea.

------
btw0
clickable: <http://beta.holdership.com>

